# what colours will i get?



## farleys_fat_flamingo (Jul 13, 2005)

ok so ive mated

tang albino to hypo

tang albino to albino

tang albino to choc albino

tang albino to hi yellow

tang albino to patt albino

whats that make? this hurts my head.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Not to good on genetics, but will give it a go :lol:

tang albino to hypo = hypo albino tang

tang albino to albino =albino tang

tang albino to choc albino = not sure, probably het tang or choc ?

tang albino to hi yellow = hi yellow tang albino 

tang albino to patt albino = not sure, probably het patt

All of these are what i think and proably all wrong, as i don't realy know gentics well


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

tang albino to hypo = Normalish to hypoish looking babies that are het for albino

tang albino to albino = Normal to tang looking albinos (must be the same type of albino) 

tang albino to choc albino = Usually Choc albinos are just normal albinos that were incubated at low temps... So you will get tang to normal looking albinos 

tang albino to hi yellow = High yellow to tangerine normal looking leos that are het for albino.. 

tang albino to patt albino = All normal to tang albinos that are het for patternless...


----------

